# Lyft Driver Down



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anybody know what the problem's been with the Lyft driver app since yesterday afternoon? I haven't been able to log on since then, and Down Detector has several hundred complaints with the same problem. Mainly eastern US


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Have you tried reinstalling the Lyft app


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Remlap48.5 said:


> Does anybody know what the problem's been with the Lyft driver app since yesterday afternoon? I haven't been able to log on since then, and Down Detector has several hundred complaints with the same problem. Mainly eastern US


You might want to post over in the Lyft section of the forum as well or at least take a look and see if anyone else has reported anything.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Lyft/


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I had the same problem. I tried manually shutting it down as well as restarting the phone. Didn't work. I had to uninstall and reinstall in the app store.

It may be due to an update. Once I reinstalled, I noticed that there are no longer buttons for arriving and picking up. They use a slide system like Uber now.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I had some issue yesterday. App was crashing on startup. And yep, did as stated above... try stopping app and starting, then try restarting phone, then try reinstalling.

Last one fixed the issue. Basic troubleshooting skills.

Was back up and running with in 5 mins.

Many pings as other drivers were probably perplexed waiting on solutions on the forum


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft , they deserve worse


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Remlap48.5 said:


> Does anybody know what the problem's been with the Lyft driver app since yesterday afternoon? I haven't been able to log on since then, and Down Detector has several hundred complaints with the same problem. Mainly eastern US


You can tell the difference? There's almost no business. I'm on unemployment for the time being.


----------

